# What is the reformed view of 1 Cor 3:13-15?



## Bern (Sep 15, 2010)

1 Cor 3:13 each one's work will become manifest, for the Day will disclose it, because it will be revealed by fire, and the fire will test what sort of work each one has done. 14 If the work that anyone has built on the foundation survives, he will receive a reward. 15 If anyone's work is burned up, he will suffer loss, though he himself will be saved, but only as through fire.

I was doing a study in church on why purgatory is not correct this evening. It was agreed by all that this verse is not talking about purgatory, but the day of the Lord. However, there was some disagreement over the specifics of what it actually means for our work to be revealed by fire.... whats the reformed understanding of this passage?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 15, 2010)

Who's work is in view in the context Bern?


----------



## jason d (Sep 16, 2010)

My pastor preached on this and it helped me understand it well when looking at the context: SermonAudio.com - Instructions for Building God's Church


----------



## Bern (Sep 16, 2010)

Well I see it as relating to Christian ministers, but I guess it could relate to any of us. One guy suggested it was our sins that are burned away, but I argued that it doesn't say that... it says works.


----------

